# Spillways..



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

What's the latest and greatest on area spillways? Anyone willing to give up the latest info?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Bumped a few on the Scioto near downtown last night. Water is stained to muddy.

Heard of a few (eyes) being caught @ other River Spillways during the *day. *Other the that things have been slow.

You got a Spillway Report? Please post it. No need to include location, method, etc. Just would like to get a feel for the bite on this way, way off Spring.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Make sure you all have the Turn In a Poacher number in your phone. Was at a local spillway last night and saw some people trying to snag and called the number. The number is

1-800-POACHER (1-800-762-2437)


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

joel_fishes said:


> Make sure you all have the Turn In a Poacher number in your phone. Was at a local spillway last night and saw some people trying to snag and called the number. The number is
> 
> 1-800-POACHER (1-800-762-2437)


Did you receive any response ?? I have had zero success getting any response, but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I talked to someone who took the information. It was getting dark and the one person I saw trying to snag had left. I thought the other left too, but that person must have just gone to the car. It was getting dark, so I told them not to bother coming then (figuring it would be dark before they got there), but to have someone keep an eye on the area.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

grab a plate number and give it to the ranger when you call


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I landed 4 eyes at the alum spillway on joshies this past sunday.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

hatteras1 said:


> grab a plate number and give it to the ranger when you call


Tried to get a picture but was too far away.


----------



## sumg3711 (Oct 1, 2014)

Take some video on your phone of them snagging and might be able to use it in court against them.I'm sure a game warden would love to see there face and what they're doing.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Just be careful...it's not worth your health/life as some people are timebombs just waiting to go off. A few years ago I told a few hispanic guys at the alum creek dam that if they didn't quit trying to net bedding bass I would call the ranger. After I realized that they had 10 other friends with them too and kept giving me dirty looks, I decided that next time it would be a discrete phone call.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

My last job, we were plagued with shoplifters after their daily fix. I always wanted to walk around their car dumping out a box of roofing nails.. (about $4.00)

(unrelated, but funny)


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

didnt we have a discussion few weeks ago about calling #ODNR as opposed to 800poacher


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

It's always my first instinct to give fair warning before reporting, but really we don't owe these guys a darn thing. If there stupid enough to break the law and disregard the sport we all love right in front of us, well there stupid enough to deserve whatever trouble I can try to get them into!


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I haven't had much luck the 2 times I've tried the spills this year.


----------



## bigscott (May 6, 2015)

deer creek spillway catching crappie and saugeyes the last 4 days lot of nice crappie ,small saugeyes.


----------



## Fisher4Life12 (Aug 12, 2010)

lacdown said:


> Just be careful...it's not worth your health/life as some people are timebombs just waiting to go off. A few years ago I told a few hispanic guys at the alum creek dam that if they didn't quit trying to net bedding bass I would call the ranger. After I realized that they had 10 other friends with them too and kept giving me dirty looks, I decided that next time it would be a discrete phone call.


----------



## Fisher4Life12 (Aug 12, 2010)

two words: concealed carry...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fisher4Life12 said:


> two words: concealed carry...


What does concealed carry have anything to do with turning in a poacher,fishing a spillwy,or even confronting a poacher?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Conceal carry protects the law-aiding citizen! Some dirt-bag snagging may take offense to a warning call from you! A gun will protect citizens in all circumstances not just in fishing scenarios!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

carp said:


> Conceal carry protects the law-aiding citizen! Some dirt-bag snagging may take offense to a warning call from you! A gun will protect citizens in all circumstances not just in fishing scenarios!


I am in no way against concealed carry. But I have not seen a situation yet in this thread were a gun would be needed? 
Not to mention the two large playgrounds in said area. And usually if the bass are spawning it's nice enough kids will be out playing or fishing.
I think there are plenty more ways to handle the situation then pulling a gun on poachers. Is it worth going to jail over? Accidentky killing someone or a kid?
And isn't the whole point behind a ccw consealment? What's the point of posting it all over a public forum?
I'm sorry but pulling your gun over some "dirty looks" is not the right thing to do.
Isn't it the card holders responsibility to try a resolve the issue in other manners?
Lol wild wild west at a central Ohio spills over a few bass??? Funny


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, I certainly don't want to get messed with over fishing regulations and don't think it ever needs to escalate to a fight much less having guns involved. I'll let the proper authorities do their job, help when I can, and otherwise just try to enjoy my fishing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

lacdown said:


> Yeah, I certainly don't want to get messed with over fishing regulations and don't think it ever needs to escalate to a fight much less having guns involved. I'll let the proper authorities do their job, help when I can, and otherwise just try to enjoy my fishing.


Exacly!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I am in no way against concealed carry. But I have not seen a situation yet in this thread were a gun would be needed?
> Not to mention the two large playgrounds in said area. And usually if the bass are spawning it's nice enough kids will be out playing or fishing.
> I think there are plenty more ways to handle the situation then pulling a gun on poachers. Is it worth going to jail over? Accidentky killing someone or a kid?
> And isn't the whole point behind a ccw consealment? What's the point of posting it all over a public forum?
> ...


LOL, Im in no way shape or form talking about pulling guns on people giving a dirty looks. This is just in case someone wanted to beat you over the head with a rock, or drown you in the water. Example: My friend who is a police officer, was off duty, and fishing a river system with me about 6-7 years ago. People were close and some tangling of lines occurred 3 or 4 times. A guy down from us threw his rod down and started to make a beeline for us. My friend announced he was an off duty police officer and had a gun and showed it by pulling back his jacket. The reaction of this man was instant, from rage, to slowing down, to stopping, to backing up, to grabbing his gear, and leaving. If he would have proceeded towards us, then the gun becomes our friend, and may have to used as a last resort. If you have no gun , we have a situation with cold water, possibly fighting, and bodily harm!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

In what, 24 years of fishing rivers I've seen many a heated argument; not a one has come to blows.

In two years of living in Florida I can recount about 5 instances where a CCW holder pulled a gun during an argument, only to have the other party pull a Gun and lawfully shoot him dead.

And no, im not anti-CCW.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> In what, 24 years of fishing rivers I've seen many a heated argument; not a one has come to blows.
> 
> In two years of living in Florida I can recount about 5 instances where a CCW holder pulled a gun during an argument, only to have the other party pull a Gun and lawfully shoot him dead.
> 
> And no, im not anti-CCW.



Each and every situation is different, just by someone seeing the gun deterred the threat! So if carried and used in the proper way concealed carry will save more lives than lost! Watch the school board video on YouTube. I guy goes to his car, retrieves his gun as the assailant is shooting at the BOE member. The criminal was then shot and killed!. If not, all BOE members would be dead!

I'm glad I have a gun, and hope I never have to use it. But comforting to know its there!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah carp I think were with you man. I am.
But the situation I was referring to in no way had anything to do with ccw.your preaching to the choir when it comes to carrying. I am I'm pretty sure Aj is all for it(aj not trying to put words in your mouth)
It also comforts me knowing guys like you and me are carrying. But is neither here nor there.
Haha sorry done hijacking this post


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol no im not done,lolol. When I see a post like fish4life's to me it's just like saying. Since I have a ccw it's ok for me to let things escalade to the point of guns being drawn.
Where if/When I get/got my ccw in my mind I need to do anything and everything to keep the situation from getting to that point


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Where if/When I get/got my ccw in my mind I need to do anything and everything to keep the situation from getting to that point


Pretty sure thats what Ohio instructors teach/preach in Ohio's CCW classes.

Im all for CCW, especially in Ohio where you are required to be properly trained before receiving a permit. I know several Instructors and Im rather certain you're never, ever supposed to show your Weapon to deescalate a situation.

There is no Training in Flordia (you don't even need a permit): People shoot each other all the time over trivial arguments.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

acklac7 said:


> Pretty sure thats what Ohio instructors teach/preach in Ohio's CCW classes.
> 
> Im all for CCW, especially in Ohio where you are required to be properly trained before receiving a permit. I know several Instructors and Im rather certain you're never, ever supposed to show your Weapon to deescalate a situation.
> 
> There is no Training in Flordia (you don't even need a permit): People shoot each other all the time over trivial arguments.


Nice non sequitur arguement. Florida has no required firearm training, therefore people shoot each other over trivial arguements. One doesn't exactly follow the other.
I think those who lack the common sense not to settle a minor dispute with a gun probably won't benefit from any amount of firearms training. Just a hunch.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I think announcing that he was an off duty police officer may have been a greater factor than the gun alone...


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was wading the river late one night, and there was another man just north of me about 20 yards. We were Saugeye fishing and always did good late at night. I could hear something in the water just south of me but couldn't make it out. I could see something in the moonlight though, so i kept watching. Then i realized it was a big rat, and i yelled to the guy up river. he whipped out his stainless Dirty Harry revolver and was ready to shoot as i was backing up. The rat spooked, but i'm here to tell you.. I was glad he was there with that cannon..


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

CCW not a bad idea for people fishing at night, lots of good fishing holes require a long walk through some shady areas. Just one of those things we pray to never ever need. But if you need it, best pray you have it.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have to agree with a discreet phone call. I was at deer creek , its been over 20 years ago and some guys were snagging on one side of creek not trying to hide anything. There were several of us on other side watching and it really got to one of them, they started yelling at the snaggers . later when the snaggers left they walked across bridge , their car was parked in same parking lot we were on and the guy on our side of creek started in again about the fish the snaggers had kept and kept up giving them grief over it following them to their car. Well I kind of thought I knew how this would end if he didnt shut his mouth but getting to their car there was a fight and the guy running his mouth got a whippin.
Now I know the snagging was wrong and it used to gripe me something horrible years ago watching this go on till I finally quit going there for several years I stayed away. officers knew about this and some did go to court over the snagging but all I ever heard was they got their hands slapped . I dont think its anything like that now but I do know a fish is just not worth starting trouble over and for sure not getting shot over.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

greatmiami said:


> CCW not a bad idea for people fishing at night, lots of good fishing holes require a long walk through some shady areas. Just one of those things we pray to never ever need. But if you need it, best pray you have it.


And no one is saying it isn't a good idea. Again I was just referring to the situation. Lol this is a outdoors site. The majority are gonna be all about protecting your self. And so am I.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

greatmiami said:


> CCW not a bad idea for people fishing at night, lots of good fishing holes require a long walk through some shady areas. Just one of those things we pray to never ever need. But if you need it, best pray you have it.


True! So very True. Great words!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I have not looked at this thread for good while. Last time there were only 3 replies. So this morning Im like, how in the heck can this thread have 2 pages... So I open it up.. were talking guns? Dang what did I miss...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Op,have you hit any spillways the last few nites? Rivers are getting back down,smaller ones have been fishable.
After this cold snap things can really heat up. It seams deer creek has started to hear up already. 
That last rain may have put some big ole fat saugeyes below are spillways. The next 2/3 months should be game on for everything. Eyes,crappie,wipers,whitebass. Jig your jigs ready!!!!!


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

man I would like to hear some more fishing reports


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

These CC guys crack me up. As if they don't have anything to worry about (law wise) after they shoot somebody. Hint; you better have a good lawyer and a lot of money.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

man a thread can get high jacked quick. Might want to move this discussion to the guns and ammo section. I'm with Dovans......seen all the new post and thought some spillway was getting heavy action. 
to get back on topic.  I hit a spillway in the SW region looking for some saugthings and only came away with one small bass on a crawler tipped jig. Threw twisters and tried twitching a jerk bait around with no takers.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just wanted an update on the spillway
Didn't expect this...

If i saw guys snagging, i would leave and call the hotline.. 
I would tell the game wardens they could find them easily. They would be the ones with 2 flat tires


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Got my limit of 6 last night "BUT" it took me 7 shots to do it.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Skippy,sounds like you need to hit the range then. Don't waste ammo!!!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Skippy said:


> Got my limit of 6 last night "BUT" it took me 7 shots to do it.


Very Nice Shooting!!!!!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Hit a spillway on the River today. Muddy, cold, FULL OF NASTY MONO . Blanked.

Felt good to get some sun though.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

acklac7 said:


> Hit a spillway on the River today. Muddy, cold, FULL OF NASTY MONO . Blanked.
> 
> Felt good to get some sun though.


Hit the same spot as you yesterday and got skunked as well. Conditions yesterday were terrible. I heard you were enjoying all that mono down there, I had some of the same issues yesterday.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

wallen34 said:


> Hit the same spot as you yesterday and got skunked as well. Conditions yesterday were terrible. I heard you were enjoying all that mono down there, I had some of the same issues yesterday.


I was told you were the culprit 

Mono in that hole will drive you mad. For what ever reason that hole is always prone to like 30ft sections of mono breaking off way out right.smack.dab in the middle of the hole. That drifting mono (Which is ALWAYS just a few feet out of reach) fouls up your retrieve every.single.time.

Seriously just pack up your bags and go home, so aggravating.


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

acklac7 said:


> I was told you were the culprit
> 
> Mono in that hole will drive you mad. For what ever reason that hole is always prone to like 30ft sections of mono breaking off way out right.smack.dab in the middle of the hole. That drifting mono (Which is ALWAYS just a few feet out of reach) fouls up your retrieve every.single.time.
> 
> Seriously just pack up your bags and go home, so aggravating.


Don't listen to that boy, braid all the way here (sometimes a floro leader) 

As if it needed to be any harder, already dealing with the cold, mud and wind. Just throw in the mono and it will make you go crazy.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Funny what a few miles will bring. Hit a spillway yesterday. Spent around 3 hours there and put 3 decent eaters on the stringer. Water color wasn't bad at all. All on Joshy's swims. 3.25 purple flash with a pink jig. Stopped on the way home at the 3 rivers area in Coshocton for a few hours. 2 more short saugeyes, 1 sheephead and 1 small s/m. Warmed up nice, just a good day to be out and about. Big double ham, cheese and salami heated sub from subway was good also.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

wallen34 said:


> Don't listen to that boy, braid all the way here (sometimes a floro leader)
> 
> As if it needed to be any harder, already dealing with the cold, mud and wind. Just throw in the mono and it will make you go crazy.


"I love the braid, but braid doesn't love the older reels".. Gotta use the mono or the floro as a shock leader.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Think I was at the same spot today and had the same results of getting screwed up with line in the water.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I am in no way against concealed carry. But I have not seen a situation yet in this thread were a gun would be needed?
> Not to mention the two large playgrounds in said area. And usually if the bass are spawning it's nice enough kids will be out playing or fishing.
> I think there are plenty more ways to handle the situation then pulling a gun on poachers. Is it worth going to jail over? Accidentky killing someone or a kid?
> And isn't the whole point behind a ccw consealment? What's the point of posting it all over a public forum?
> ...


Well put.....but if they attack.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Tbomb55 said:


> These CC guys crack me up. As if they don't have anything to worry about (law wise) after they shoot somebody. Hint; you better have a good lawyer and a lot of money.


Not always so.....but everyone is different. Be glad if one of us are close when needed


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

He's not saying he would pull his gun over dirty looks but in a case where multiple guys are threatening you. You would have the right to defend yourself. And yes you have a responsibility to know what's beyond your target and to defuse the situation. In any case I would never warn someone I was going to call the ranger.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If the lake i hit tonight is a bust,I'm gonna shoot for a spillway later on. Hopefully I'll bang a few eyes. Hoping to have a bang up time,shooting the bull with a cousin. Here's to having a blast


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Not always so.....but everyone is different. Be glad if one of us are close when needed


I'm guessing a person's chances of needing a gun while fishing are similar to the odds of winning the lottery.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Tbomb55 said:


> I'm guessing a person's chances of needing a gun while fishing are similar to the odds of winning the lottery.


The odds of getting hit by lightning are pretty slim too, but if it ever happens, I'd be grateful if a doctor was close by.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Tbomb55 said:


> I'm guessing a person's chances of needing a gun while fishing are similar to the odds of winning the lottery.


Back in the wee-days of OGF's predecessor (GFO) two members were bound, gagged and robbed of everything (including vehicles) while fishing below Hoover in the wee hours of the morning.

Crime can happen anywhere, especially along certain parts of the river where the population of homeless heroin addicts has exploded. I've yet to experience any significant issues, but the potential for harm is certainly there, especially when fishing alone.

Nothing wrong with advocating CCW as a means to protect yourself in a life or death situation.

Everything wrong with even referencing it when resolving petty issues with fellow anglers.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And I sure as Schitt hope the spring bite unleashes itself in a wild fury next week, Im ready to catch some freaking fish.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Tbomb55 said:


> I'm guessing a person's chances of needing a gun while fishing are similar to the odds of winning the lottery.


Lol...depends where ya fish.......


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

acklac7 said:


> In what, 24 years of fishing rivers I've seen many a heated argument; not a one has come to blows.
> 
> In two years of living in Florida I can recount about 5 instances where a CCW holder pulled a gun during an argument, only to have the other party pull a Gun and lawfully shoot him dead.
> 
> And no, im not anti-CCW.


What part of Florida was this?? Not fishing there!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

linebacker43 said:


> What part of Florida was this?? Not fishing there!


I lived in Naples, which is basically the Beverly Hills of Gulf Coast Fl. No problems there.

20-30min up I-75 lies North Ft.Myers and Cape Coral: Run for your life.


----------



## MasterAngler33 (Sep 7, 2016)

So any one hit any at Indian spillway ?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MasterAngler33 said:


> So any one hit any at Indian spillway ?


Lol last nite? After dark? I wondered about that. Before dark no one,then after dark cars in The lot? Don't seem like a "nite spot"


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol last nite? After dark? I wondered about that. Before dark no one,then after dark cars in The lot? Don't seem like a "nite spot"


lol exellent for trolling i heard from a reliable source


----------



## Fisher4Life12 (Aug 12, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> What does concealed carry have anything to do with turning in a poacher,fishing a spillwy,or even confronting a poacher?


I'm saying...fish, enjoy yourself and turn in a poacher if need be. I fish 95% of the time by myself, in some very remote and secluded spots and I will call a game warden if I feel the need to. I realize there are many fools and nuts out here...everywhere! All I was saying is that I have peace of mind and I am alert and the nuts of the world will not keep me from fishing. Fishing the way I have for over 50 years..


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fisher4Life12 said:


> I'm saying...fish, enjoy yourself and turn in a poacher if need be. I fish 95% of the time by myself, in some very remote and secluded spots and I will call a game warden if I feel the need to. I realize there are many fools and nuts out here...everywhere! All I was saying is that I have peace of mind and I am alert and the nuts of the world will not keep me from fishing. Fishing the way I have for over 50 years..


I've said all I needed to say about the subject......
Never did hit a spillway last weekend.
Found em in a lake.....


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anyone ever hit the spillway at Clouse lake in Junction city anymore ? Years ago used to catch alot of nice gills in there, havent been back for years


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

stanimals2 said:


> Does anyone ever hit the spillway at Clouse lake in Junction city anymore ? Years ago used to catch alot of nice gills in there, havent been back for years


Hmm I've never herd of it..... I don't even know where junction city is I'll have to look it up


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Its just a small water shed and the spillway is small as well. It just came to my memory when I was trying to think of a good spillway to hit


----------

